
Senior Developers Are Getting Rejected for Jobs - glenmccallumcan
https://glenmccallum.com/2019/05/14/senior-developers-rejected-jobs/
======
airbreather
So now the ageism bar gets down a little bit lower, a few people that
shouldn't, start having problems.

But this has been going on for a long time in this industry, in particular,
and not much was done and only a little said.

"First they came.....Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak
for me."

~~~
glenmccallumcan
I don't quite understand how this relates to ageism. I simply view it as a
skill that can be developed by anyone with practice.

~~~
airbreather
The way I read it, the skill test is based on youthful agility, but no aspect
of architecture/experience taken account of.

Now, you could argue that employers just need a certain skillset at this point
of the market cycle, but the article implies a theme is emerging.

Anyhoo, I am not in SV, or USA, but I am in my second demi-century and spec
and write specialist safety software and systems to international performance
based standards, eg burner controls right now.

I have worked on contract all my working life, and I often wonder when my time
will come.

But my fortunate reality is that the skill set needed is so broad and
certification requires maybe a decade minimum of supervised work component,
probably engineers in this game don't really hit their straps before 40,
minimum.

But you never know when the rules change...

------
glenmccallumcan
I know a few good senior devs that are stuck between jobs due to problems with
programming challenges in the hiring process. With market demand you'd think
senior devs would get snapped up quickly but not so. Is this happening on a
widespread basis?

~~~
wmf
Yeah, it's everywhere.

------
mijustin
This reminds me of the "old geeks" thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12506232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12506232)

Sadly I think oldgeekjobs.com shut down.

